
Vimeo launches "Tip this Video" & soon to launch pay-per-view - iambot
http://www.creativereview.co.uk/cr-blog/2012/september/vimeo-goes-pay-per-view
======
iambot
Creator services: <http://vimeo.com/creatorservices> and official blog post
with video here: <http://vimeo.com/blog/post:523>

